# تعال أسكنْ معي طوال هذا اليوم



## marmora jesus (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*تعالَ معي ها يومٌُ جديدٌ قد بدأ. 
يا يسوع، أنتَ الذي قبلتَ أن تُجَسّد الحب الإلهي اللامتناهي، في 
حدود عائلة، وقرية وبلد، وفي روتينيّة مهنة بشريّة، 
تعال أسكنْ معي طوال هذا اليوم! 
فليحوّل حضورك في، 
يومي المتواضع، إلى تجسيد رائع لحبّك الكبير! 
تعال، فتلتقي بمن ألتقي بهم على الطرقات،
وفي زحمة الشوارع 
وفي الساحات! 
تعال فتنظر بحنان إلى كل وجهٍ انظر اليه! 
تعال فتسلّم على من أسلّم عليهم! 
تعال فتصغي إلى من أصغي إليهم! 
تعال فتتحدّث مع من اتحدّث معهم! 
تعال فتلتزم تجاه الذين التزم تجاههم.. 
تعال فتأكل مع من أجالسهم!.. 
تعال فتحب كلّ الذين سأحبهم... 
يا يسوع، كما ارسلك الآب ارسلني اليوم.
لكي أكون قلبك وعينيك ويديكَ... 
فيَّ ستلتقي اليوم ايضاًَ بالأغنياء والفقراء، 
بالأطفال والشيوخ، بالأصحّاء والمرضى، 
وبي ستنظر إلى كل إنسان وتحبّه. 
بي، تريد اليوم أيضاً أن تُحبًّ وتخدُمَ وتسامح
وتشفي وتغسل الأرجل وتخلّصَ... 
بي، تريدُ أن تعيش اليوم أيضاً، 
وإلى آخر الأيام، بين البشر... 
تعال يا يسوع، 
تعـال وإمـلأ كلّ دقيقة،
وكلّ ثانية من هذا النهار، بحضورك. 
آميـــــــــــن.
*

*منقول
*


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

_
شكرا جدااا موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك​_


----------



## marmora jesus (16 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _شكرا جدااا موضوع جميل_
> 
> _الرب يباركك_​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك النهيسي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## سور (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*ما احلى ان نشارك الرب معنا فى كل تفاصيل حياتنا حتى الصغيره منها *
*سوف نشعر بمدى البركة التى سيعطينا اياها*
*شكرا على الصلاه الجميله قوى ديه*
:94:​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 سبتمبر 2009)

امين


شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة 

تحيتي​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*آمين الرب يباركك...*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 سبتمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *ما احلى ان نشارك الرب معنا فى كل تفاصيل حياتنا حتى الصغيره منها *
> 
> *سوف نشعر بمدى البركة التى سيعطينا اياها*
> *شكرا على الصلاه الجميله قوى ديه*
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 سبتمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 سبتمبر 2009)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين الرب يباركك...*


 

*ميرسي لمرورك كريستيان*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## ستيفان (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا" على هذي الصلاة الجميلة 
الرب يبارككم


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تعال يا يسوع،
تعـال وإمـلأ كلّ دقيقة،
وكلّ ثانية من هذا النهار، بحضورك.
آميــن.


بجد صلآة رائعة
تسلمين ياعسل
الرب يبارك طريقكِ


----------



## marmora jesus (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> شكرا" على هذي الصلاة الجميلة
> الرب يبارككم


 
*ميرسي لمرورك ستيفان*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 سبتمبر 2009)

+بنت العذراء+ قال:


> تعال يا يسوع،
> تعـال وإمـلأ كلّ دقيقة،
> وكلّ ثانية من هذا النهار، بحضورك.
> آميــن.
> ...


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

marmora jesus

امين

جميل 

شكراااااا على الاقوال الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> marmora jesus
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


 
*امين يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------

